

Using Google App Engine as Your Own Content Delivery Network - woid
http://24ways.org/2008/using-google-app-engine-as-your-own-cdn

======
patio11
A content delivery network _limited to 1 MB files_? That sounds like buying
the new, simplified Hammer 2.0: it has no head, you just pound in nails with
the handle.

